# Music and sound for a short film



## petejonesmusic (May 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Just finished composing the music and mixing a short film. Thought I'd share it with you to see what you thought. It has a password on the vimeo link as the short film festivals get a bit funny with having a clean link up in case they want a 'premiere' or something of the sort!

Link : 

https://vimeo.com/59764355
password: heart_lock_22

Thanks,

Pete.

------
http://www.petejonesmusic.com


----------



## omritayri (May 25, 2013)

Very Nice !


----------

